# Profibus und Interbus



## Lul187 (2 März 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute

ich bin hier in diesem Forum ein Neuling und würde gerne viel über die oben genannten Feldbusse erfahren. Leider habe ich sehr viel über diese Feldbusse vergessen und meine Aufschriebe habe ich nicht mehr. Deshalb nun meine Frage. Könnte mir da jemand helfen und mir hier wichtige Informationen zu diesen Bussen nennen? Natürlich würde ich auch gerne die Unterschiede dieser beiden hören und wie sie im Allgemeinen aufgebaut werden mit der SPS. Kann ich an beide ein MPI Kabel benutzen oder hat ein Bus ein anderen Stecker?

Danke im voraus!!!!


----------



## Semo (2 März 2010)

http://www.feldbusse.de/Profibus/profibus.shtml

http://www.feldbusse.de/Interbus/interbus.shtml


Edit: Da hätt ich doch glatt noch einen vergessen:
http://www.gsi.de/informationen/wti/ee/kontrollsysteme/bus_vergleich.html


----------



## Lul187 (3 März 2010)

danke schön, aber das ist mir sehr ausführlich!!! nicht das es nicht zu verstehen wäre aber ich würde es in eigenen worten verfasst wohl besser verstehe in einem satz. was soll das heißen mit ring beim interbus und beim profibus linie


----------



## MSB (3 März 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netztopologie


----------



## selly (4 März 2010)

Also für Profibus empfehle ich dir die Lektüren von Herrn Popp oder Felser.

google doch einfach mal: Manfred Popp -> Profibus DP

oder:

www.profibus.com 

http://www.fh-frankfurt.de/de/.media/fb2/Automatisierungstechnik/download/duen/s7buskonfig3.pdf

(Konfigurationsbeispiel)

http://www.profibus.felser.ch/ (steht alles drin)


----------



## Heinz (8 März 2010)

Lul187 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute
> 
> ich bin hier in diesem Forum ein Neuling und würde gerne viel über die oben genannten Feldbusse erfahren. Leider habe ich sehr viel über diese Feldbusse vergessen und meine Aufschriebe habe ich nicht mehr. Deshalb nun meine Frage. Könnte mir da jemand helfen und mir hier wichtige Informationen zu diesen Bussen nennen? Natürlich würde ich auch gerne die Unterschiede dieser beiden hören und wie sie im Allgemeinen aufgebaut werden mit der SPS. Kann ich an beide ein MPI Kabel benutzen oder hat ein Bus ein anderen Stecker?
> 
> Danke im voraus!!!!


 
Mal sehr einfach:
Beim normalen Interbus steht der Bus, wenn ein Busfehler auftritt
Beim Profibus läuft der Bus weiter.

Jedes Bussytem hat eigene Stecker.
MPI und Profibus sind artverwandt. Beide verwenden RS485.

Bei den Kosten ist zu berücksichtigten, dass z.B. eine B&R Steuerung keinen Profibus in der Regel onboard hat. Siemens aber schon.

Jedes Bussystem hat seine eigene Anschlusstechnik und Kabel. Viele Hersteller bieten Koppelbaugruppen fürs andere System an.

Im Netz sollten genug Vergleiche der Bussysteme vorhanden sein.


----------

